# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  معنى ارتفاع الشمس قَدْرَ رُمح

## محمد طه شعبان

قال الخطابي في ((معالم السنن)) 1/276: "قدر رمح [أي] في رأي العين".
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في ((الشرح الممتع)) (113/4): 
"فإذا طلعت الشَّمس؛ فانظر إليها، فإذا ارتفعت قَدْرَ رُمح، يعني: قَدْرَ متر تقريباً في رأي العين فحينئذٍ خرج وقت النَّهي.
ويُقدَّرُ بالنسبة للساعات باثنتي عشرة دقيقةً إلى عشرِ دقائقَ، أي: ليس بطويل، ولكن الاحتياطُ أن يزيدَ إلى رُبعِ ساعة، فنقول بعد طُلوع الشَّمس برُبعِ ساعة ينتهي وقتُ النَّهي"
وقال الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله في ((دروس شرح أخصر المختصرات)): 
"ويمكن أن يقدر ذلك بخمس دقائق أو عشر على الأكثر"
قال د. وهبة الزحيلي في ((الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته)) (594/1):
"حتى ترتفع قدر رُمح أي بعد طلوعها بمقدار ثلث ساعة"
وقال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ رحمه الله في شرح كتاب آداب المشي إلى الصلاة أو العبادات (الصلاة، الزكاة، الصيام) (115/1):
"(وبعد طلوعها حتى ترتفع قيد رمح) في نظر الرائي. الرمح المتوسط؛ فإن من الرماح ما هو معروف الطول، ومنها ما هو معروف القصر. والمعروف عند أهل العلم أن الاعتبار بالمتوسط"
وقال د. وهبة الزحيلي في كتابه الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته (حاشية 593/1):
"وطول الرمح:50،2م أو سبعة أذرع في رأي العين تقريباً، وقال المالكية: اثنا عشر شبراً"

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


بارك الله فيك أخانا الحبيب

----------

